# Crappie on LL



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

Not much talk about crappie caught on LL. I haven't done any serious crappie fishing in a few years but I would like to start back up. We used to clean up on them at Conroe but they are pretty scarce now. Same issue at LL or is it that WB are more popular?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Crappie are as rare as frog's hair. They are in the lake but not in the numbers that allow us every day semi-skilled fishermen to catch them.
I always hear rumors that there are deep holes on structure in the main lake that consistently produce fish.
I also hear if you catch a leprechaun he has to give you the gold at the end of the rainbow to gain his freedom.
I believe leprechaun hunting would be more productive that crappie fishing LL in the hot summer.
That being said, the next poster probably post a hero photo of a limit crappie caught last Saturday. LOL


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have fished them for several years with my best success being on roadrunners from mid November to mid January. There are a few spots around Indian Hills that you can catch enough to eat this time of year but limits are unheard of . Not sure what the decline in numbers is tied to.


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

Exactly what I was afraid of. It's amazing how some species of fish can thrive to astounding numbers as the white bass have and others dwindle. At least we are privileged enough to have good populations of whites, stripers and cats at LL.


----------



## Mjhartz87 (Jul 29, 2014)

Crappie are a delicate species. It's hard for them to maintain numbers as we fisherman love the little guys. They are fun to fish for and are tasty. I'm no tree hugger nor am I a preacher but one thing every fisherman needs to know and practice is selective culling when it's spawning season. Anytime a male is caught it should be released immediately. Males build the spawning bed as well as fertilize it and protect for a few days. Females can lay up to 40k eggs in one season. So every time an angler pulls a large male out in the spawning season when it hasn't finished protecting the eggs and nest, then there's 40k chances less of their being a nice crappie in 2-3 years. Crappie can put out massive numbers but anglers can diminish their numbers much much faster.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

It does not help that the State has Never Stocked them in this lake. We did stock some back in the 1980's using money that was donated from fishermen/women in the Crappiethon tournaments back then. 

Also, when they spray to kill the grass as they have done again this year; it hurts them as the fry have no hiding places from natural enemies.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Lone Eagle said:


> It does not help that the State has Never Stocked them in this lake. We did stock some back in the 1980's using money that was donated from fishermen/women in the Crappiethon tournaments back then.
> 
> Also, when they spray to kill the grass as they have done again this year; it hurts them as the fry have no hiding places from natural enemies.


 ^X2


----------



## Mjhartz87 (Jul 29, 2014)

You'll have to forgive me as I have not lived in texas for to many years but are the lakes not regularly stocked with game fish??


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

you are forgiven


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The great crappie year of uh let's see 2009 I think that the unmolested crappie that lived in Kickapoo and rocky creeks were devastated by us 2cool anglers.

I say unmolested because the lake being lowered after hurricane Rita to repair the dam left those creeks blocked off to most boat traffic.

So for about four years those crappie got to grow up.
Then we caught the living day lights out of them.
A lot of us 2coolers posted about the great numbers and some days the size of crappie caught.
Soon you could walk on boats from the mouth of Kickapoo to rocky creek stepping on one then the other.
The next year was decent the next okay and then it's back to like it had been for years. Poor crappie fishing.
Just saying
Crappie are caught as soon as they are 10" long and eaten.
Open up a new lake and it's good crappie fishing for 5 to 7 years. Then it declines.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd say that people should stop *****in' about crappie (or any other species) -- in many countries fishing during spawn season is outright forbidden. Though, I'd imagine this little rule will completely restore crappie population in Texas -- (apparently) most of them get caught during this time.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Spawn*



Crusader said:


> I'd say that people should stop *****in' about crappie (or any other species) -- in many countries fishing during spawn season is outright forbidden. Though, I'd imagine this little rule will completely restore crappie population in Texas -- (apparently) most of them get caught during this time.


I could live with that..But I can hear the UPROAR FROM HERE


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Cut the limit to a 10 to 12 inch slot and creel limit to 10 fish from Feb 15 to April 15.
If the reduced limits on flounder during the November spawn works so well why not crappie.


----------



## DesertFugee (Mar 7, 2013)

Generally, I'm not so sure that angler creel effects crappie populations in healthy fisheries as much as we may tend to think. I think the issue is habitat, which dramatically effects spawning, and more importantly, survival of fish after spawning. Often, in lakes with sufficient vegetative habitat, the challenge for fisheries biologists is how to control overpopulation and stunting of crappie populations, not how to increase numbers. Given the right conditions, crappie are extremely prolific, which is why we traditionally see the highest creel limits for crappie. I think most studies indicate that, in lakes that have proper habitat for crappie recruitment, biologists see crappie populations fluctuate naturally, with minimal angler creel influence. A single female crappie produces an average of 40,000 eggs. With just 1000 unmolested crappie (very small number) spawning across LL, that would result in 40 million fry. That's a good number ... if they have someplace to hide and grow to maturity. If not, they get eaten by other fish, not fisherman.

http://www.lakeouachita.org/arkansas-game-and-fish-commission-crappie-management-plan.htm

I certainly don't know what the right answer is for LL crappie. If aquatic vegetation and/or shoreline brush growth can never happen unless the dam needs repaired, I'm not sure how LL crappie populations could ever be great, apart from a sustained effort to create habitat that fosters recruitment.


----------



## Mjhartz87 (Jul 29, 2014)

well said. i will agree with you 100%. my previous post wasnt supposed to be specifically directed at fisherman/anglers but i was laying in bed and its what was on my mind i guess. 

i have been in texas since 2010 and im still amazed at the difference in practice and regulation of game here, not just in fishing but hunting as well. i had never once heard of deer feeders nor had i ever seen a bag of feed. i sure as heck didnt know they sold it at nearly every gas station around texas. also, back home baiting holes is extremely illegal and if someone got caught using any of the methods mentioned about then they impounded all your belongings. 

its all a learning curve for me. perhaps its because ya'll have a much higher population of game than in new mexico and colorado.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

DesertFugee said:


> Generally, I'm not so sure that angler creel effects crappie populations in healthy fisheries as much as we may tend to think. I think the issue is habitat, which dramatically effects spawning, and more importantly, survival of fish after spawning. Often, in lakes with sufficient vegetative habitat, the challenge for fisheries biologists is how to control overpopulation and stunting of crappie populations, not how to increase numbers. Given the right conditions, crappie are extremely prolific, which is why we traditionally see the highest creel limits for crappie. I think most studies indicate that, in lakes that have proper habitat for crappie recruitment, biologists see crappie populations fluctuate naturally, with minimal angler creel influence. A single female crappie produces an average of 40,000 eggs. With just 1000 unmolested crappie (very small number) spawning across LL, that would result in 40 million fry. That's a good number ... if they have someplace to hide and grow to maturity. If not, they get eaten by other fish, not fisherman.
> 
> http://www.lakeouachita.org/arkansas-game-and-fish-commission-crappie-management-plan.htm
> 
> I certainly don't know what the right answer is for LL crappie. If aquatic vegetation and/or shoreline brush growth can never happen unless the dam needs repaired, I'm not sure how LL crappie populations could ever be great, apart from a sustained effort to create habitat that fosters recruitment.


There are a lot of bold assumptions here; "Healthy fisheries" is a very vague term -- I am pretty sure you'll find a man you claims that every puddle in Texas is healthy fishery; 40 mil laid eggs is not equal to 40mil fry; 40mil fry is not a big number; afaik females lay eggs and move to deeper water, i.e. it is males who guard nest against competing species (e.g. other sunfish) -- taking out one male could be equivalent to taking out multiple females.

And finally -- crappie do not exist in vacuum, every time their population is decimated, in their ecological niche they get replaced by something else. In each such case they need some time to come back because of competition that currently has an upper hand (due to higher population) in terms of food access. Luckily for us these guys are prolific and resilient, as history shows eventually they regain lost ground.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I released her, twice...a week apart. I swear!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

And what a crappie pet spoon!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't think the crappie population on Livingston is dead by any stretch. I caught many limits this past winter in both Kickapoo and Rocky. Boat traffic, pressure and normal fish movement all reduce the numbers in these familiar haunts. If you want to take the time to build brush piles around the deep water docks there are still crappie to be caught. Pound for pound Livingston is as healthy a fishery as I have ever fished at the current time. The shad are the key in my humble opinion to the prolific fishing regardless of the species. I may be a little pessimistic but I've never seen government regulation work at any level. I'd just as soon keep them out of my boat :brew:


----------



## sawgrass (Jun 8, 2009)

*Crappie*

SS I believe you are 100% correct the poor little guys can't catch up, it's really been tough this year trying to bag some nice slabs!!!!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Here's just a few pics of some of my winter time crappie from this past winter. I think boat traffic is the biggest enemy of the Kickapoo and Rocky crappie bite. If we get good hard cold snaps in December/January the slabs will be there and will bite a slow rolled road runner.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice catch


----------

